# clt new wreck



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

a boat sank at the clt the other day cause the people onboard did not have a nife handy to cut the anchor line and the boat got swamped :--| 
it sank in bout 5 minutes but nobody was hurt  
it was rumored to be a seacraft but i can't confirm
so PLEASE keep a knife handy i know if i ever step foot on a boat i have threee knifes on me 
a release knife, a multitool, and my pocket knife
please have a safe weekend and have fun


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

what's a release knife?


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Lost a few anchors in the James ,, that,s a very scary thought for a boater  at least noone got hurt


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=59551&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults


----------

